# Will US dollar cont. to gather strenght?



## mmusa (20 Oct 2008)

I live in the US and travel back and forth a lot to Eire - should I buy lots of Euros now while the dollar is relatively strong or will it continue to get stronger?


----------



## z104 (20 Oct 2008)

Nobody knows but if you listen to the bloomberg channel many commentaters expect the dollar to continue getting stronger up until Christmas.


----------

